# Anyway to rotate public work projects?



## AoJones (Jun 20, 2013)

Would be kinda sad if you can't. Would love to put side way facing benches and what not.


----------



## whereiskellie (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree. I have a perfect spot for a sideways bench. I doubt they'd do this though =(


----------



## Valerie (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't think there is. But would love to be mistaken.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2013)

No.


----------



## AoJones (Jun 20, 2013)

whereiskellie said:


> I agree. I have a perfect spot for a sideways bench. I doubt they'd do this though =(



Same here. Aw man that's too bad. They kinda let the ball drop on this one.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 20, 2013)

AoJones said:


> They kinda let the ball drop on this one.



Especially since there's a sideways bench at the end of Main Street.


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 20, 2013)

What I really hate is how picky they are about placement. It'd be awesome if the had a Sims like editor view when placing them, giving us full control of it.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 20, 2013)

Such a pity. It would have been lovely to create a park where the benches faced one another. Well, maybe in the next installment!


----------



## C0mput3r (Jun 20, 2013)

I like idea of the Sims like editor. I would love to move around the public works projects and find the perfect spot.


----------



## Steve Canyon (Jun 20, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> What I really hate is how picky they are about placement. It'd be awesome if the had a Sims like editor view when placing them, giving us full control of it.




yup, and destroy everything in the ******* way


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 21, 2013)

omg, you CAN'T rotate? Well, there goes my plans for a perfect park. :/


----------



## Kani (Jun 21, 2013)

Omg, that's terrible! I had plans for a park as well... I'll have to change my plans it seems :/


----------

